# La Floridita Belicoso Maduro Cigar Review - I don't get it...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm trying to work my way through a bundle of these. They may be too wet. I, too, have trouble keeping them lit and the burn is horrible (I've ex...

Read the full review here: La Floridita Belicoso Maduro Cigar Review - I don't get it...


----------

